# Uganda, Kasese District



## Dan Wulf (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi, 
I will visit Kasese District in SW Uganda in November. The area is close to Queen Elizabeth National Park.  I may have time for some hiking and tarantula spotting. Any suggestions? All contributions are most welcome!


----------



## Travis K (Oct 15, 2012)

just make sure you take TONS of pics and post them for us to live vicariously through you.


----------



## Dan Wulf (Oct 16, 2012)

Travis K said:


> just make sure you take TONS of pics and post them for us to live vicariously through you.


 Hi Travis,

I will do my best! Although I have lived and worked in Tanzania for longer periods (at the foot of East Usambara) this is my first visit to Uganda. I hope my work will allow me some time for a field trip or two. 

Greetings,
Dan


----------



## Dan Wulf (Oct 20, 2012)

Bump! No suggestions regarding specific species or habitats to look for?


----------



## Travis K (Oct 22, 2012)

Dan Wulf said:


> Bump! No suggestions regarding specific species or habitats to look for?


I would say most will not have any direct experience that would help you.  Those few people that do probably are not on this forum.  Your best bet, probably, is to do some extensive research online regarding species distribution throughout Africa.  Who knows you might even find an undescribed species?

What kind of work is it that you do?


----------



## Dan Wulf (Oct 23, 2012)

Travis K said:


> I would say most will not have any direct experience that would help you.  Those few people that do probably are not on this forum.  Your best bet, probably, is to do some extensive research online regarding species distribution throughout Africa.  Who knows you might even find an undescribed species?
> 
> What kind of work is it that you do?


Hi Travis,

I'm involved in various types of public health research, including parasitology, diabetes type 2, domestic violence etc. 

I will follow your advice and make some attempts to find relevant information on-line and in books. Not that I'm planning to do some export myself but I wonder whether T's have previously been exported from Uganda. 

Greetings,
Dan


----------



## Travis K (Nov 2, 2012)

Dan Wulf said:


> Hi Travis,
> 
> I'm involved in various types of public health research, including parasitology, diabetes type 2, domestic violence etc.
> 
> ...


Either way we expect to have a detailed account of your journey with Lots and Lots of pics.


----------



## Fingolfin (Nov 2, 2012)

Travis K said:


> Either way we expect to have a detailed account of your journey with Lots and Lots of pics.


I am agree.


----------

